# Tile grout pulling out while removing caulk



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

In the process of removing nasty plastic trim and nasty caulking from the seam between the wall tile and tub, some of the caulking has adhered so tightly to the grout that portions of the grout are coming out with the caulking. Is it necessary to put grout back? I was going to simply caulk over it. Pics below.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That vertical grout should be replaced and sealed.
More of it will need to be removed in that area so it will have something to grab on to.
To get anything to stay stuck to that area all that old caulking needs to go.
New caulking will not stuck to old.
Wipe the area down with rubbing alcohol once the old caulking is gone. 
Only use silicone with a mildicide.
Fill the tub 1/2 full of water before applying the caulking. Let it dry as long as possible before draining the tub.
There's no need to have the caulking up the tiles or all over the tub like that. Only needs to fill the gap.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

joecaption said:


> That vertical grout should be replaced and sealed.
> More of it will need to be removed in that area so it will have something to grab on to.


Vertical grout replaced: every seam? How high?

Is effective grout sealer a common item at big box stores?

(I'm fairly ignorant about tile/grout)


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No, just the bottom where it's missing.
A simple grout saw will do it.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/QEP-Hand...tripping-and-Removing-Grout-10012Q/100001353#
Yes the box will have sealer.
All that grout should be cleaned and resealed ever few years.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

Update questions:

Below are photos of my finished cleaning and re-grouting, between the tiles and tub. I'm waiting for the grout to fully cure before sealing, according to the manufacturers instructions.

My question for clarification: Do I also need to apply caulking over the sealed grout at the tub/tile seam? Maybe I left too much grout at the seam, but it seems like a nice finish, and I'm not sure what the caulking will contribute, and I'm not sure if the "shape" of this new grout seam will allow for a smooth bead of caulk. Thoughts?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not a pro, and may be misunderstanding something, but I don't think the gap between the tile and tub should've been grouted at all, just caulked. Fill the tub and step in, the grout's just going to crack from the movement of the tub. Movement is also why the vertical corners are caulked instead of grouted. There's a reason you can buy caulk that matches the color of your grout.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe my original post wasn't clear. The original HORIZONTAL seam (along the length of the tub) had grout and caulk. While removing the old caulk, much of the grout came out with it. 

So, I cleaned it all out put new grout back in the seam.

The tub sits on a concrete slab. Will it still flex enough to crack the grout when weight is added?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

jimran said:


> So, I cleaned it all out put new grout back in the seam.


You were supposed to caulk that joint. That's why someone caulked over the old grouted joint, grout cracks if there's movement.



> The tub sits on a concrete slab. Will it still flex enough to crack the grout when weight is added?


Yes it will, you've already experienced that. The tub flexes, the wall moves etc. 

Jaz


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with Jaz.....

But on a more positive note.....you did a nice job of grouting.....

Hopefully Jaz will chime in...but I'm thinking you have two choices...fix it now....or....leave it until it cracks. If it was me....I would wait until it cracks.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I guess the grout isn't that difficult to remove, so I'm inclined to use it as is and see how long the grout lasts. If it begins to fail, I'll scrape it out and caulk the seam. Thanks for the input.

FYI - the vertical corner seams in the shower/tub are grouted behind the caulk as well.


----------

